# Best Trick to get results



## transcend2007 (Jan 30, 2019)

Today I was just realizing that I fool myself into doing 20 reps ... by doing 4 consecutive sets of 5 reps ... I actually count it out .... 1,2,3,4,5 - 5,4,3,2,1 ... 1,2,3,4,5 - 5,4,3,2,1 .... for 20 reps ... somehow this seems far easier to me than count from 1 - 20 straight ...

What do you do get your best performance?


----------



## bigdog (Jan 30, 2019)

I keep my eyes focused on something and go until failure at times.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 30, 2019)

lol I once asked Pillar of Biceps if I do a set of 21's of barbell curls can I also count that as 3 sets of 7? he said, well yeah!  So I did that one set and went home


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 30, 2019)

The number of times I have pulled the old 'one more' on a client and actually gotten like 4 more is hilarious. 

Kinda shows you what we are capable of when we tell our mind to kick rocks.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 30, 2019)

Tom platz always says when training someone on squats, when they think theyre at failure they can always get five more.


----------



## Jin (Jan 30, 2019)

Yell “Lightweight BABY!” Before my heaviest lifts.


----------



## DF (Jan 30, 2019)

I keep journal during a heavier workout phase.  The goal is to always beat my best by 1 rep.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 30, 2019)

Jin said:


> Yell “Lightweight BABY!” Before my heaviest lifts.



There is science supporting this.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 30, 2019)

Don’t count. Whenever you tell yourself “gonna go for 10”, 10 is where you’ll top out at. Don’t pick a number, don’t think about a number, and you’ll be surprised at what you get.


----------



## snake (Jan 30, 2019)

5 reps is 4, then 1 more. 8 reps is 6 and then 2 more. 14 is 10 and 4 more. I can't count any high so don't ask me what's after that.


----------



## snake (Jan 30, 2019)

Jin said:


> Yell “Lightweight BABY!” Before my heaviest lifts.





Spongy said:


> There is science supporting this.



So my "AH FUUK!" on my takeouts is not good?


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 30, 2019)

snake said:


> 5 reps is 4, then 1 more. 8 reps is 6 and then 2 more. 14 is 10 and 4 more. I can't count any high so don't ask me what's after that.



This may be why you huge guys get such great results ... I'm concentrating on counting while you guys are focused on lifting more weight and additional reps ... :32 (6):


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 30, 2019)

Sniff some tork...results will follow


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 30, 2019)

I just do what I'm told to do...don't have to trick myself do do what I fuuuckin love!..lol


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 31, 2019)

When balance isn't an issue,  I close my eyes and picture each muscle stretching and contracting as I do the movement.  It helps me focus and "feel" the movement.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 31, 2019)

It's all a mind fk.  12 reps is 3 sets of 4, etc....One of my favorites is say on squats I have to do 4 sets of 10 at 405.  First set 405.  Then throw another 5 on each side.  You won't even notice it.  Keep doing that till you do notice it.


----------



## Elivo (Jan 31, 2019)

Looking in the mirror does the trick for me


----------



## stanley (Jan 31, 2019)

Elivo said:


> Looking in the mirror does the trick for me


same, 


like a artist looks at there portrait




10char


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 31, 2019)

I always do 4 things, every time I lift:​
*1. ALWAYS Partials-never lock out, muscle under unending tension.*

2. Stay heavy (2-5 reps), finish with 1 or 2 burn-+out sets (10-12 reps).

3. Always 1-2 forced reps after hitting failure.

4. Always do 1 or 2 "full motion reps" so I can say "_ I bench/dead/squat __lbs_"

Look at the biggest bodybuilders. Every single one does partials.

You want 100% strength your genes allow? You have to do forced reps and hold weight you can't lift yet (i.e. *Bench 380lbs? Get 405 on the bar and hold it+move it around with spotters. Now your brain is prepared for the future*)​


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 31, 2019)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Do you always have to post with giant letters..............................??????????????????????????????????????????????????? lol


----------



## ccpro (Jan 31, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> Today I was just realizing that I fool myself into doing 20 reps ... by doing 4 consecutive sets of 5 reps ... I actually count it out .... 1,2,3,4,5 - 5,4,3,2,1 ... 1,2,3,4,5 - 5,4,3,2,1 .... for 20 reps ... somehow this seems far easier to me than count from 1 - 20 straight ...
> 
> What do you do get your best performance?


So no wrest in b/t right???


----------



## Trump (Jan 31, 2019)

Ha ha stan is there a reason why you wrote about 30 characters then write 10char at the end??



stanley said:


> same,
> 
> 
> like a artist looks at there portrait
> ...


----------



## stanley (Jan 31, 2019)

Trump said:


> Ha ha stan is there a reason why you wrote about 30 characters then write 10char at the end??


its was a edited post 
the artist bit came to me in my thc state so came back to address ,haha


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 31, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> I always do 4 things, every time I lift:​
> *1. ALWAYS Partials-never lock out, muscle under unending tension.*
> 
> 2. Stay heavy (2-5 reps), finish with 1 or 2 burn-+out sets (10-12 reps).
> ...


Interesting thought on the forced rep deal. Not something I’ve ever done but might help me over some mental bumps.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 31, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Do you always have to post with giant letters..............................??????????????????????????????????????????????????? lol


Easier to read


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 31, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Easier to read



If you're 80!:32 (6):


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 31, 2019)

plus...I have serious issue with loud noise....have always been this way...they are both the same to me...hahahaha


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 1, 2019)

No real trickery. I have my spotters tell me when to stop as long as I’m with people I trust.


----------



## Chillinlow (Feb 1, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> Today I was just realizing that I fool myself into doing 20 reps ... by doing 4 consecutive sets of 5 reps ... I actually count it out .... 1,2,3,4,5 - 5,4,3,2,1 ... 1,2,3,4,5 - 5,4,3,2,1 .... for 20 reps ... somehow this seems far easier to me than count from 1 - 20 straight ...
> 
> What do you do get your best performance?



You do reps  of five ?


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 1, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Do you always have to post with giant letters..............................??????????????????????????????????????????????????? lol



Never have

I forgot mine was so giant

Reason #1 is due to users in 2011-2014 were idiots that somehow missed/could not comprehend what I wrote, and my posts were ****in' straightforward.

Idiots left, habit stayed.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 1, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Interesting thought on the forced rep deal. Not something I’ve ever done but might help me over some mental bumps.



Tip on that-

Don't waste energy; do them on the heavy, strength goal sets.

If you have energy left for forced reps on the burn out sets, great!

Now you'll ensure strength goes up, and if able to force reps on burn sets, you are garaunteed to have every single fiber take damage (ergo hypertrophy).


----------



## ccpro (Feb 1, 2019)

I find on machines if I'm going for high reps, I can always push/pull another 10 beyond my count.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 1, 2019)

ccpro said:


> I find on machines if I'm going for high reps, I can always push/pull another 10 beyond my count.



same....Whenever I think my pecs, quads, whatev's are going to fail when i rep out, i can always do another 12-15 more.  

A lot is mental and determination.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 1, 2019)

ccpro said:


> I find on machines if I'm going for high reps, I can always push/pull another 10 beyond my count.



I agree with you. One problem:

*No gym for me to use*! It's crucial to have my wife as a spotter.

Luckily, on my "work set" (e.g. the set with 130lb DBs that gets me to the 200lb+ DB's on flat bench goal), my wife knows I _do the last 2 reps with full ROM_, and after those 2 reps she's allowed to spot/push forced reps to end the set.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 1, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> same....Whenever I think my pecs, quads, whatev's are going to fail when i rep out, i can always do another 12-15 more.
> 
> A lot is mental and determination.



*All of it is mental*. Hmm..I should make a thread.


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 3, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Never have
> 
> I forgot mine was so giant
> 
> ...




It caught my attention and made me want to read the whole thing.


----------



## Dr.who (Feb 3, 2019)

I don't count, only concentrations and feeling the muscle, contracting the muscle on positive & negatives,  I max out  5-8 reps after when feeling pain,


----------

